

Introducing Accthub - leftnode
http://leftnode.com/entry/introducing-accthub

======
verelo
Interesting, so why would i choose to use you guys over someone like say
Facebook who i can simply do single sign in with (and retain minimal data on
my end)? Whats your policy around exporting data if someone wanted to leave?
and how do i store custom data fields?

